# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Menstruatie ???

## Liekje2011

Hallo ik ben een meid van 27 en ben al sinds mei gestopt met de pil omdat er kinder wensen zijn. Ik heb in de loop dit jaar al best wat gewone cyclussen gehad maar nu sinds deze maand ben ik 3 x ongesteld kan dat of betekent dat iets de eerst was 17 nov tot 21nov 3 dagen niks toen in eens weer 1 dag maar en nu 29 nov weer ???? Wel heb ik gevreeen tussen de 21ste en 29 nov en ja volgens de telling vruchtbaare cyclus dus. De eerste keer was ook echt een menstruatie gewoon rood bloed enzo maar nu is het wat donkerder wie kan mij vertellen wat dit is of gaan de is

----------


## willemijn2

Lieve Lieke, Misschien is het handiger om naar de temperatuur methode te kijken voor je vruchtbare dagen. Als de afstoting van de verloren eicel zo'n niet aaneengesloten periode is kan je er misschien wel naast zitten.

Over de temperatuur methode kan je veel op internet lezen, en het is eenvoudig. Alleen een beetje een gedoe, omdat je moet meten voor je uit je bed stapt. Dus thermometer en potlood (handiger dan pen die het niet doet) bij de hand hebben.

Succes, Willemien

----------

